# Really feel like I'm in a photographers slump....



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Can't seem to make myself want to get out and take pics anymore. Have any of ya'll hobbyist been through this? I've even got two new lenses in the last few months, one of which I haven't even got out of the box yet! 

got plenty of time, just can't get motivated.........


----------



## DevenTheDude (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm in the same situation but it's mainly because I feel like my pictures are coming out terrible. Just need to find the time to clean my gear to see if that fixes my problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graynor (Jun 6, 2006)

Yep .. It's called Shutter Drag. I got out for a long time. Finally got back in a while back. Grand kids did it for me. 

Good luck


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I think we all go through that some times.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

MichaelW said:


> I think we all go through that some times.


Yep. What he said. I laid the camera down for a long time. Sold some gear, but then bought a new body. These days, simple things like the grand kids or an event or two gets me in the mood to shoot some.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah, my phone takes good enough pictures for general use. I rarely get the big camera out.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Heck, it's si had that my wife gave me the ok to uograde my 7d to a 5dmkiii nearly 2 months ago and i still havent pullec the trigger!!!! Normally i wouldve placed the order and started stalking the ups driver within about 5 minutes or so........

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Rotator Cuff surgery put a stop on me. Surgery just last Wednesday. Down for a while, I suppose.


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

*The photo blahs...*

I appreciate this topic because this impacts me from time to time.

When I feel unmotivated to go out and take photos, I accept that as how I'm feeling at that moment, or for those days or weeks, or however long it lasts. That way I take the pressure off of myself to be doing something I don't really feel like at that point.

My subjects are nature and wildlife/bird life, so when I see something I could've gotten but didn't because I didn't have my camera, it really gets under my skin! I find that helps motivate me to make the effort to take my camera with me, even though my gear is heavy and bulky.

I'd rather take it out with me and not use it, than to be out like I was yesterday and miss at least three killer photo opportunities. You never know what you might see and have a shot at photographing!


----------

